# Boutwell retailer(s) near Ocala?



## tac-viking (Jul 13, 2015)

In Wilmington, North Carolina, seeking a few Boutwell bamboo poles. From the forums I've read of a handful of places that stock them- but all are in Alabama or Florida.

Should there not be anywhere in coastal North or South Carolina to buy from, I'm figuring out how to make it work another way...

Happen to have a co-worker traveling down to see family in Ocala fairly soon, and he kindly said he'd pick some up for me on his trip if there were any nearby... Anyone know of a place in or near Ocala- maybe Crystal River, Cedar Key, Gainesville, Daytona Beach, St. Augustine?

Thanks. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If I'm not mistaking I thought I saw where they do have a retailer in the Carolinas. I'm sure Hunter will see this soon and comment.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Been along long time since I thought of a Bamboo Fishing Pole. As a kid, we never went any where without one.

So I just googled and did not find your sought after Boutwell Bamboo, but did see many others. I think I need to buy one now, as I do not own one.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Been along long time since I thought of a Bamboo Fishing Pole. As a kid, we never went any where without one.
> 
> So I just googled and did not find your sought after Boutwell Bamboo, but did see many others. I think I need to buy one now, as I do not own one.
> 
> Thanks for the memories.


Do a search on here Tom. He is an active forum member.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be traveling up to Jacksonville, Hubert/Swansboro actually, the end of July. I could pick some up as long as you could meet me over here

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tac-viking (Jul 13, 2015)

10-4. Sending you a message now. Thanks.


----------



## tac-viking (Jul 13, 2015)

It's giving me an error message when trying to send. Please send me a message when able CootCommander and I'll see if it'll let me respond back that way?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Hunter Boutwell goes by five prongs of fury


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Sent

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we have a store in the Ocala area that carry's them. Let me do some checking and find out the name.


----------



## tac-viking (Jul 13, 2015)

Good to go. Thank you all!


----------

